# Randumgestaltung



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich mich und meinen kleinen Teich hier vorgestellt. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34769

Dort habe ich auch von meinen diversen, kleinen Problemchen erzählt, die ich gerne jetzt angehen möchte. 

Da ich (wie so viele) "blind" an den Teichbau gegangen bin, muss/möchte ich jetzt nach gut 2 Jahren, zwei Dinge ausbügeln. Die Rangestaltung auf der der Terasse gegenüberliegenden Seite gefällt mir überhaupt nicht mehr. Beim Buddeln habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, dass alles schön in der Waage ist. Nun schaut dort ein "Buckel" raus. Nachdem ich die letzten Tage viel hier gelesen habe, möchte ich dort einen Sumpfstreifen haben (ca. 40 cm breit).. Besonders aufpassen muss ich dort, weil der Boden dort leicht ansteigt. Die Kiesmatten kommen weg...es sieht auf dem Bild schon ziemlich "usselig" aus, weil ich sie schon einmal angehoben hatte . So...ein erstes Problem....ich weiß nicht, ob dort die Folie lang/groß genug ist, so dass ich vielleicht etwas anstückeln muss...kleben???

Das andere, das ich angehen möchte ist, einen Großteil des Kieses rauszunehmen. Ich hatte gedacht, dass das damals eine gute Idee war, den einzubringen...nun weiß ich, dass es das nicht war....dazugelernt . Ich möchte, wenn ein großer Teil des Kieses raus ist, Sand auf den Boden packen. Meine Frage: Muss ich bei der Kiesentfernung jetzt ganz gründlich sein, ober reicht es, wenn ich einen Teil entferne?

Wahrscheinlich kommen noch tausend weitere  Fragen ....aber ich hab ja euch 

Liebe Grüße und danke schon einmal, Birgit


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Birgit.

Für den Umbau ist es wichtig, wie viel Folie noch da ist...
Heb doch mal für ein weiteres Foto die Steinfolie hoch. Eine Umbaumöglichkeit wäre ganz einfach diese: 

 

Was den Kies anbelangt... mach Dir da nicht so einen Kopf um die letzten 10 Steinchen.
Wichtig ist, dass die Zwischenräume mit Sand/sehr feinem Kies aufgefüllt werden und sich so kein Mulm mehr in eben diesen Zwischenräumen absetzen kann. Der ist nämlich prima Algenfutter. Ich hatte bei unserem alten Teich z.B. nur mit Sand auf dem Kies gearbeitet, welcher dann zwischen die Steinchen rutschte. Allerdings war dort nicht großflächig Kies aufgebracht, sondern nur in den Pflanzzonen.


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Birgit.
> 
> Für den Umbau ist es wichtig, wie viel Folie noch da ist...
> Heb doch mal für ein weiteres Foto die Steinfolie hoch. Eine Umbaumöglichkeit wäre ganz einfach diese:



Das werde ich gleich mal machen....ich befürchte aber, dass ich evt. doch was anfügen muss. Auf deiner Zeichnung ist jetzt aber keine Sumpfzone, oder? Zumindest eine kleine hätte ich gerne...wenn machbar ohne zuuu großen Aufwand!



Annett schrieb:


> Was den Kies anbelangt... mach Dir da nicht so einen Kopf um die letzten 10 Steinchen.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Zwischenräume mit Sand/sehr feinem Kies aufgefüllt werden und sich so kein Mulm mehr in eben diesen Zwischenräumen absetzen kann. Der ist nämlich prima Algenfutter. Ich hatte bei unserem alten Teich z.B. nur mit Sand auf dem Kies gearbeitet, welcher dann zwischen die Steinchen rutschte. Allerdings war dort nicht großflächig Kies aufgebracht, sondern nur in den Pflanzzonen.



Das ist gut...das hatte ich so gehofft ...dann werde ich viel von dem Kies rausnehmen, aber nicht alles ...dann ist es nicht sooo viel!


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hi.

Also eigentlich sollte das schon eine Sumpfzone mit Substrat darstellen. Aber die Zeichnung ist nicht mehr die neuste... ich habe sie mal überarbeitet: 


Wichtig ist halt nur, dass man den falschen Bogen der Folie umarbeitet.
Wenn der Teich an der Stelle allerdings sehr steil nach oben kommt (ohne Flachwasserzone vorm Rand), wird es schwieriger.
Der eingezeichnete Wasserstand ist so nicht fix.. wie viel Substrat Du einfüllst und wie tief Du die Zone anlegst, bleibt Dir überlassen. 

Vielleicht kannst Du ja eine halbwegs maßstabsgetreue Skizze für uns machen? Gern auch auf Papier und dann abfotografiert. Ich tu mich mit den Zeichenprogis manchmal auch etwas schwer...


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Also eigentlich sollte das schon eine Sumpfzone mit Substrat darstellen. Aber die Zeichnung ist nicht mehr die neuste... ich habe sie mal überarbeitet:
> 
> ...




So, das habe ich doch gleich mal gemacht ...und irgendwie passt es genau mit deinem Veränderungsvorschlag zusammen! Nur ist mir klar, dass ich auf jeden Fall ein Stück Folie ansetzen muss...sie reicht auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hi.

Wenn das die geplante Ausführung und nicht der Ist-Zustand sein soll, ist Dein Übergang an Land aber (schon wieder) falsch. 
Vermutlich ist das aber der aktuelle Zustand. 

Wichtig ist, dass die Folie an ihrem Ende senkrecht nach oben steht.


 

 
So vermeidet man die blanke Folie in der Sonne, die man dann wieder mühsam mit Steinchenfolie oder gar Steinen kaschieren muss.
Dieser senkrechte Teil = Kapillarsperre muss nur irgendwie dauerhaft befestigt werden. Ob nun zwischen zwei Steinreihen eingeklemmt (je nach Teich evtl. weniger hübsch) oder an eine Mörtelkante/Rasenkante gelehnt, ist völlig egal.


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wenn das die geplante Ausführung und nicht der Ist-Zustand sein soll, ist Dein Übergang an Land aber (schon wieder) falsch.
> Vermutlich ist das aber der aktuelle Zustand.



Genau ...das ist der Ist-Zustand!



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Folie an ihrem Ende senkrecht nach oben steht.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon einmal weiter...jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, dass ich Folie anflicke


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

So...jetzt habe ich Rücken-Aua :muede...aber der Anfang ist gemacht! Morgen gehts weiter...dann kommt auch einer meiner Söhne und hilft mir 

Danke für die Tipps!!!


----------



## Hagalaz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Nochmal zur Kapillarsperre es wäre doch auch möglich die Folie am Ende senkrecht hoch zu stellen und dann so ist es bei mir teilweise auf einen stein zu legen und mit einem anderen Stein zu beschweren oder?
Als wie das rote nur eben das die Folie in einer gewissen höhe auf einem Stein ruht.


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Kapillarsperre es wäre doch auch möglich die Folie am Ende senkrecht hoch zu stellen und dann so ist es bei mir teilweise auf einen stein zu legen und mit einem anderen Stein zu beschweren oder?
> Als wie das rote nur eben das die Folie in einer gewissen höhe auf einem Stein ruht.



Ja, ich denke schon, dass das gehen kann...muss nur hoch genug sein. Morgen werde ich entscheiden, wie ich es machen werde...wahrscheinlich mit einer Reihe Steine dahinter und ein bisschen was von meiner Riesenmenge Kies, die ich heute aus dem Teich geholt habe. Ob das mit dem Sand so klappen wird??? Ich bin gespannt. Eine kleine Menge Kies habe ich drin gelassen und die Kokosmatten auch. Da ist schon so viel berwurzelt. Sand kommt dann einfach drauf...oder ?

Wird das Wasser denn dann wieder irgendwann klar sein? Und wenn die Pumpe läuft, wird der Sand dann nicht immer wieder verwirbelt? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Darius,
in Deinem Fall sieht man aber die Folie aus dem Wasser ragen! Das geht, muss aber nicht sein.
Wenn Du auf das Substrat im Teich noch einen Stein stellst, dann ist auch der Folienrand verschwunden. Der "Deckstein" kann dann über beiden Steinen liegen. Kostet halt mindestens drei Steine statt zwei. (Das ist eine meiner Randlösungen, habe ich mir von karsten. abgeschaut, und für meine Zwecke -> Hügel abgewandelt).


----------



## Hagalaz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Ja klar die Folie muss noch mit Steinen oder Pflanzen kaschiert werden.^^


----------



## Connemara (26. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

So...bin ein ganzes Stück voran gekommen...das Wasser ist jetzt klar und ich sehe, wo ich noch was ausbessern muss. Die Folie werde ich am kommenden Wochenende passend abschneiden und kaschieren.
Danke für die vielen Tipps


----------



## Christine (26. März 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Das sieht doch klasse aus!


----------



## Connemara (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

So...jetzt ist es so weit abgeschlossen und ich bin ganz zufrieden . Die Pflanzen können jetzt wachsen und ich werde, wenn das Wetter wärmer ist, noch Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen dazu kaufen . 
Ich habe mal eine der Ideen hier aus dem Forum aufgegriffen und an der einen oder anderen Stelle __ Moos aus meinem Garten aufgebracht. Muss ich da irgend etwas besonderes beachten oder reicht es, das Moos einfach aufzulegen?
__ Brunnenkresse würde ich auch gerne in meinem Teich haben...die muss ich doch erst "vorziehen", oder?

Jetzt noch ein paar erste Bildchen:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Connemara,

ich muss Dich loben, das schaut jetzt richtig gut aus 

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Danke Markus...nicht zuletzt deine Tipps haben mir geholfen .
Jetzt habe ich fast den ganzen Kies raus geholt und Sand genommen...nur in dem "Loch" ist noch ein Rest Kies, auf den ich aber Sand gekippt hab ...meine Seerose hat sich schon wieder durchgekämpft, obwohl ich befürchtet hatte, dass sie mir die Ladung Sand übel nimmt 

Dadurch, dass es jetzt so hell am Teichboden ist, kann man viel besser beobachten, was dort alles so los ist!

Dankende Grüße an alle, Birgit


----------



## Piddel (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Birgit,

wirklich toll ist das Teichufer geworden ........Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt und weiterhin viel Freude am neugestalteten Teich.


----------



## Connemara (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

So, hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder...es ist wirklich schön geworden.
Erst hatte ich Sorge, dass das Wasser durch den Sand nicht richtig klar wird, aber die Sorge war umsonst. Es ist superklar...der Teich sitzt voll mit zappelnden Krötenquappen und durch den hellen Untergrund kann man alles so richtig toll beobachten!
Die eingesetzten Pflanzen scheinen gut angegangen zu sein und wachsen...sogar meine Seerose hat sich wieder durch den Sand gekämpft. Sie ist noch nicht oben angekommen, aber das dauert nicht mehr lange!
Ich habe hier so viele Ideen und Tipps gefunden...das ist echt toll....danke!!!

Bild 1 und 2 habe ich gerade eben gemacht! 
Auf dem 3. Bild habe ich versucht eine eigene Idee umzusetzen und in einen "Zinktopf" unten ein Loch geschnitten. Durch dieses Loch habe ich einen Schlauch und eine LED gesteckt. Den Behälter mit Vlies ausgelegt, Sand rein, 2 Pflanzen rein und ein paar Steinchen oben drauf. Schräg in den Teich gestellt und es plätschert schön. Das Bild ist vor ca. 3 Wochen entstanden....mittlerweile sind auch diese Pflanzen schon deutlich gewachsen!
Bild 3 zeigt meinen Teich im Dunkeln....

Ich hoffe, euch gefällt es auch!


----------



## Darven (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

einfach zum verlieben!!!!  Superschön 
das hast Du wirklich toll hinbekommen!


----------



## Connemara (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Danke schön


----------



## sanny26 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Das sieht ja super toll aus  !!!

Ist es generell besser Sand als Teichgrund zu verwenden ? Besonderer bzw. bestimmter  Sand ?

VG
Sanny


----------



## Connemara (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



sanny26 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja super toll aus  !!!
> 
> Ist es generell besser Sand als Teichgrund zu verwenden ? Besonderer bzw. bestimmter  Sand ?
> 
> ...



Danke Sanny....ich habe hier gelernt, dass Sand ein sehr gutes Substrat ist...Sandkastensand...weil dort auch ein Lehmanteil drin ist. Ich bin froh, dass ich den Kies rausgeholt habe, denn es ist alles viel schöner geworden. Der Boden ist jetzt ganz hell, die Pflanzen wachsen total gut und man kann alles viel besser beobachten!


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Danke Birgit , habe von deinem tollen Teich durchaus Inspirationen für meinen Bau bekommen


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



burki schrieb:


> Danke Birgit , habe von deinem tollen Teich durchaus Inspirationen für meinen Bau bekommen





Danke schön  aber Teich? ...eher Teichlein ...klein, aber fein!

Im August habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub und jetzt überlege ich, was ich noch "erweitern" oder "anbauen" könnte, ohne alles, was jetzt so schön läuft, platt machen zu müssen! 
Hmmm, ob ich dafür einen neuen Thread aufmache  ??? Mal sehen :smoki


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo,

 ja so soll ein Teich sein! Klasse

Hast Du neues Wasser in den Teich gefüllt? Wie lange hat es gedauert bis das Wasser

klar wurde?

Ich hab vor 3,5 Wochen meinen Teich Saniert und neues Wasser genonnen (na ja bis

auf ca 200 Liter altes Teichwasser) und der wird jetzt langsam Grün!


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Danke Doris 

Ich hatte einen Teil des Wassers abgelassen und dann die Folie umgeschlagen und neu modelliert. Dann die Folie wieder zurück und an den Rändern senkrecht gestellt.
Unmengen von Kies habe ich rausgeholt...mit jeder Menge stinkendem Schmodder...dann Lehm/Sand rein und neue Pflanzen. weil viele vom letzten Jahr sehr mickerig waren und den Winter nicht überstanden haben
Jetzt ist alles eingewachsen und die Pflanzen wachsen so gut, wie noch nie vorher; das Wasser ist super klar!

Durch das Lesen hier, kommen so viele gute Ideen, die es wirklich Spaß macht umzusetzen! 

Vielleicht kommen ja auch noch Ideen, wie man einen kleinen Teich ohne Neubau erweitern kann 

Das Wasser war nach wenigen Tagen wieder klar....besonders schnell (innerhalb von ein paar Stunden) ging es, als ich einen der Vliessäcke genäht und angebracht hatte, die in einem anderen Thread beschrieben sind.


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

hallo birgit

teich oder teichlien, egal sieht klasse aus.
du hast doch auch fische drin. ok 2,50mx1,30m ist nicht gross.
dafür aber bis 1m tief. haben die goldies den winter überlebt, wieviele fische hast denn da drin?

berichte auf jedenfall was du machst wenn er vergrössert wird.


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Es sind 3 Goldis drin...die Nachkommen habe ich vorletzten Monat verschenkt...und 10 __ Moderlieschen. 
Nein, groß ist der Teich wirklich nicht, aber er funktioniert und es gab noch keine wirklichen Probleme damit ...bis heute ist nicht ein Fisch gestorben oder krank geworden und die 3 Goldis sind immer noch die, die ich von Anfang an drin habe (den Teich habe ich vor 3 Jahren angelegt)! Die 3 "alten" durfte ich nicht abgeben, weil meine (schon erwachsenen und nicht mehr hier wohnenden) Söhne ihnen Namen gegeben haben und mir auf ewig böse gewesen wären, wenn ich sie abgegeben hätte ....sagen sie!


----------



## kashia89 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Super schönes Teichlein, Birgit, und wunderschöne Fotos! Du hast ein tolles Auge für den Ausschnitt, finde ich! Deine Bilder sehen alle so verträumt aus... hoffe, unsere Pfütze wird auch mal so schön!  

lg, tanja


----------



## Connemara (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*



kashia89 schrieb:


> Super schönes Teichlein, Birgit, und wunderschöne Fotos! Du hast ein tolles Auge für den Ausschnitt, finde ich! Deine Bilder sehen alle so verträumt aus... hoffe, unsere Pfütze wird auch mal so schön!
> 
> lg, tanja





Danke Tanja, das Fotografieren ist neben dem Teich aber auch eine ganz besondere Leidenschaft


----------



## Connemara (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

So...mal ein kleines Update...vom Anfang, wie der Rand aussah und ganz aktuell von heute!
Superklares Wasser und ein tolles Pflanzenwachstum...


----------



## doh (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Also Birgit ich muss schon sagen, Hut ab 
Das ist dir sehr gelungen und sieht SPITZE aus 

Schönen Abend noch 

______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Birgit,

schön - ein richtiger Märchenteich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Randumgestaltung*

Hallo Birgit,

ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen.

Das ist Dir wirklich sehr gut gelungen 

Markus


----------

